# Náhuatl: Ash quen kemec [axcan quema]



## gurukeeper

Saludos a todos los del foro:
Mi abuela (QEPD) solia decir una palabra muy especial que foneticamente seria asi "ASH QUEN KÉMEC"; no sé bien que signifique, ni si es propia del español; pero ella la usaba de esta forma

Abuelita: "Muy bien hijito, ahora tu amarrate las agujetas".
yo de niño: "Listo, ¿asi esta bien?"
Abuelita: _"Ash quen kemec _hijoto mio_"_

al parecer se refiere a  "es correcto" o sugiere aprobación

Mi abuela era originaria del estado de México, en la parte que hoy se conoce como cuautitlan izcalli. Cuando me casé resulta que mi suegra, que es originaria del estado de Veracruz, conoce y dice una palabra similar 
"A' KAN KAMEC " y hacia la misma referencia, utilizada para un sentido de aprobacion; entonces me surgio la duda de como se dice y en que dialecto se esta hablando, en caso de que no sea español, gracias


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

A mí no me suena a español.

A propósito, por el contesxto deduzco que agujetas son los cordones de los zapatos. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?

Saludos


----------



## gurukeeper

PACOALADROQUE said:


> A mí no me suena a español.
> 
> A propósito, por el contesxto deduzco que agujetas son los cordones de los zapatos. ¿Estoy en lo cierto?
> 
> Saludos


 

si, son los cordones de los zapatos y
no, a mi tampoco me suena a español, pero talvez algunos de los del foro les resulte familiar.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

gurukeeper said:


> si, son los cordones de los zapatos y
> no, a mi tampoco me suena a español, pero talvez algunos de los del foro les resulte familiar.


 Gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Concuerdo, parece más bien una lengua indígena mexicana. Esperemos a que algún forero mexicano aporte alguna pista, si no podrías solicitar que movieran el hilo al Foro All Languages.

Saludos


----------



## gurukeeper

Bueno pues al parecer me respondieron mas rapido por el las respuestas de yahoo, pongo aqui la respuesta por si tuvieron el interes de saber si existia o no
gracias a "amoxtlacatl" 
(busquenlo como miembro en yahoo porque no me permitio el enlace)


RESUMEN: Es náhuatl.

AMPLIACION:

Lo que te decía tu querida abuela se escribiría "axcan quema" o "axkan kema" y es perfecto NÁHUATL; quiere decir "ahora sí".

Búscalo así en Google y te saldrán un montón de explicaciones.

¡Éxito!


----------



## Pinairun

gurukeeper said:


> Bueno pues al parecer me respondieron mas rapido por el las respuestas de yahoo, pongo aqui la respuesta por si tuvieron el interes de saber si existia o no
> gracias a "amoxtlacatl"
> (busquenlo como miembro en yahoo porque no me permitio el enlace)
> 
> 
> RESUMEN: Es náhuatl.
> 
> AMPLIACION:
> 
> Lo que te decía tu querida abuela se escribiría "axcan quema" o "axkan kema" y es perfecto NÁHUATL; quiere decir "ahora sí".
> 
> Búscalo así en Google y te saldrán un montón de explicaciones.
> 
> ¡Éxito!


 
Muchas gracias por compartir esta información.


----------



## La_Señorita_

gurukeeper said:


> Saludos a todos los del foro:
> Mi abuela (QEPD) solia decir una palabra muy especial que foneticamente seria asi "ASH QUEN KÉMEC"; no sé bien que signifique, ni si es propia del español; pero ella la usaba de esta forma
> 
> Abuelita: "Muy bien hijito, ahora tu amarrate las agujetas".
> yo de niño: "Listo, ¿asi esta bien?"
> Abuelita: _"Ash quen kemec _hijoto mio_"_
> 
> al parecer se refiere a  "es correcto" o sugiere aprobación
> 
> Mi abuela era originaria del estado de México, en la parte que hoy se conoce como cuautitlan izcalli. Cuando me casé resulta que mi suegra, que es originaria del estado de Veracruz, conoce y dice una palabra similar
> "A' KAN KAMEC " y hacia la misma referencia, utilizada para un sentido de aprobacion; entonces me surgio la duda de como se dice y en que dialecto se esta hablando, en caso de que no sea español, gracias





gurukeeper said:


> Saludos a todos los del foro:
> Mi abuela (QEPD) solia decir una palabra muy especial que foneticamente seria asi "ASH QUEN KÉMEC"; no sé bien que signifique, ni si es propia del español; pero ella la usaba de esta forma
> 
> Abuelita: "Muy bien hijito, ahora tu amarrate las agujetas".
> yo de niño: "Listo, ¿asi esta bien?"
> Abuelita: _"Ash quen kemec _hijoto mio_"_
> 
> al parecer se refiere a  "es correcto" o sugiere aprobación
> 
> Mi abuela era originaria del estado de México, en la parte que hoy se conoce como cuautitlan izcalli. Cuando me casé resulta que mi suegra, que es originaria del estado de Veracruz, conoce y dice una palabra similar
> "A' KAN KAMEC " y hacia la misma referencia, utilizada para un sentido de aprobacion; entonces me surgio la duda de como se dice y en que dialecto se esta hablando, en caso de que no sea español, gracias


Saludos gurukeeper. Me encuentro 10 años despues respondiendo a tu mensage original. Hoy, en dia de los padres, recorde a mi papa y los bonitos momentos que captivaron mi memoria. Mi papa desia esta misma frase, “esh kan quema”, que era una de las muy pocas frases que recordava a su abuelita decir en manera igual que usted uso Como ejemplo. Muchas gracias por poner la informacion que encontro aqui. El era de Tlaxcala.


----------

